# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software) تنويهات : إعلان هام بخصوص تحميل فلاشات نوكيا قبل عام 2013!

## mohamed73

*THIS IS SOME IMPORTANT NEWS FOR EVERYONE IN THIS FORUM WHO IS SERVICING NOKIA PHONES.   FROM NOKIA BULLETIN 12-21-2012:* 
Nokia will close open connection to Nokia  Firmware Repository during January 2013 and implement access control.  
 After this, login to Nokia Online is required to access Nokia Firmware  Repository.
 Service Software Application releases beginning from Care  Suite  Product Support Tool v 2012_51_4_4 will support Nokia Online Login   directly from Application UI
 During transition phase (December  2012-January 2013) both open and   restricted channels are open, but the open  channel will be closed at   the end of January 2013 
After this, application  updates and device software downloading are   possible only by using the latest  service software releases with NOL   login support. *WHAT DOES THIS MEAN ???* 1. It means that NaviFirm Firmware Downloaders will STOP WORKING on February 2013 
Onwards.
 2. It means that YOU WILL NOT BE ABLE TO DOWNLOAD FLASH FILES
from Nokia FiRe Servers anymore. 
 3. It means YOU WILL BE PROBABLY BE HAVING A HARD TIME SEARCHING 
FOR NOKIA FLASH FILES after January 2013. *4. It means that YOU SHOULD START DOWNLOADING ALL THE
 NEEDED FLASH FILES NOW and YOU HAVE 36 DAYS LEFT !!!
 Download NaviFirm+ Now and start preparing for 2013: http://www.symbian-toys.com/navifirm.aspx#download
 You can also use NaviFirmEx which does not require .NET.* http://navifirmex.googlecode.com/fil..._v1_6_1_en.zip
 DO IT NOW BEFORE IT WILL BE TOO LATE...    *من  نوكيا  نشرة 2012/12/21:  * ستقوم نوكيا بإغلاق الاتصال المفتوح لمستودع البرامج الثابتة لنوكيا خلال الفترة
من يناير 2013 سيتم تنفيذ مراقبة الدخول، وبذالك  يجب الاتصال بالانترنت  للوصول 
إلى البرامج الثابتة  في مستودع نوكيا *.    
  خدمة البرامج التطبيقية النشرات بدءا من دعم الرعاية للمنتج 2012_51_4_4 
 من البند الخامس  ستدعم  نوكيا  على الانترنت* *أداة لتسجيل الدخول مباشرة من تطبيق واجهة المستخدم. *  * وخلال المرحلة الانتقالية (ديسمبر 2012 يناير 2013) كل القنوات المفتوحة 
 والمقيدة ستظل مفتوحة، ولكن سيتم إغلاق القنوات المفتوحة في نهاية
 يناير 2013*   *وبعد ذلك، الطلبات و التحديثات و البرامج والأجهزة يمكن تحميلها فقط باستخدام
 أحدث* *اصدارات البرنامج مع دعم خدمة تسجيل الدخول (**NOL.. ( nokia online   ماذا يعني هذا؟؟؟ 
1.هذا يعني أن خدمة التنزيل من البرنامج الثابت NaviFirm سوف تتوقف 
عن العمل في فبراير 2013* فصاعدا. *  
2. هذا يعني أنك لن تكون قادرا على  تحميل المزيد من  ملفات فلاش
من  الخوادم  النارية لنوكيا  بعد الآن. 
3.هذا ربما يعني أنه سيكون لديك على الأرجح صعوبة في البحث
 عن* *ملفات الفلاش الخاصة بنوكيا بعد يناير 2013*. *  
4. وهذا يعني أنه يجب عليك البدء في  تحميل كل ما يلزم * *منملفات الفلاش* *الآن و لديك 36 يوما متبقية !**  * 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

*شكرا لك على التدكير*

----------


## Fannan1

بارك الله فيك خويا محمد على المتابعة

----------


## محمد السيد

بارك الله فيك

----------


## salinas

بارك الله فيك

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

خبر مؤسف حقا وشكرا أخ محمد على التنويه الهام 
وهذا يعنى زيادة عدد مشتركى السبورت لصعوبة الحصول على الملفات
كما سترتفع نسبة بيع البوكسات التى تتابع ملفات الفلاش بأستمرار لانهم يدفعون مقابل على ذلك ولكن كل هذا لايغنى عن البرامج المجانية والسريعة واولهاfavi firmPlus  *على اى حال +++ لعيونك يامدير*

----------


## nawad

بارك الله فيك يا طيب

----------


## امير الصمت

شكرا لك اخى محمد على المتابعة

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## charrou

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## Youness.GSM

شكرا اخي الغالي

----------


## emadnet

شكرااااا

----------


## bleu_nuit

شكرا لك اخي الغالي

----------


## tarekaboelhass

تسلم ايدك 
على المجهوووووووووووووووووووود الرائع

----------


## hari

مشكور أخي الكريم على هده المشاركة القيمة

----------


## mor71

شكراً على التنبيه و الله المستعان

----------


## ighdriss

بارك الله فيك

----------


## محمدالشمري

بارك الله فيك

----------


## ستارالعراق

مشكورياورده

----------


## ميدو الواسطي

شكرا بارك الله فيك

----------


## amentag

شكرا لك أخي الكريم

----------


## salim dz75

نعم اخي الكريم للافادة و التذكير

----------

